# New Woody Guthrie is from Hawaie....Occupy Song...posted here



## Redd Capp (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.infowars.com/obama-too-occupied-to-listen-to-“occupy”-protest-song-during-summit-dinner/


----------



## keg (Nov 16, 2011)

yeah and was in the hawaii paper and on news,fuckin great.


----------

